# Prayers needed.......



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 5, 2012)

Please keep my Dad and family in your prayers on the passing of my Mom yesterday. She is with the Lord and no longer suffering due to her illness. Hug your Mom next time you get a chance.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 5, 2012)

Prayers sent. God Bless your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 5, 2012)

I am sorry about the loss of your mom, Mike. Prayers are added.


----------



## mclellandk (Jan 5, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2012)

's for you and your family


----------



## Sargent (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from here.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear Mike. Prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 5, 2012)

Praying for your family at this time of loss..................................


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 5, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 5, 2012)

God bless you and your family Mike.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 7, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jan 9, 2012)

Our prayers are sent. But glad to know she's with the Father.


----------



## love the woods (Jan 9, 2012)

prayers sent for your family.


----------

